# Marvel Mystery Oil in 2 stroke engines?



## sacalait (Apr 12, 2010)

Has anyone ever used MMO in there outboard? I have a 78 20hp Mercury and thinking about using MMO in the fuel. If so how much and what other options are there?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 12, 2010)

Other options... how about a standard 2 cycle oil found at most every big box store, auto parts store, gas station and marina in the country?

Why in the world would you want to run MMO instead of regular 2 cycle oil? That stuff's claim is lubricating parts where normal motor oil doesn't reach, such as the fuel system. You do not have that problem when you are already running 2 cycle oil in your gas.


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 12, 2010)

I've used it in engines before but not as a substitue for 2 cycle oil in the gas mix. I'm gonna say probably not a good idea. Works great for lubricating engines that are seized up from sitting around for decades.


----------



## sacalait (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks will steer clear.


----------



## KICKEDBACK (Apr 12, 2010)

If you look on MMO web they have instructions/formula for using their stuff...it is not considered a substitute but an additive of sorts!I use it in my 95 Ford F150 6 banger(fuel additive) and see results every time...better fuel mileage but just don't see an advantage in my 25hp RUDE'. Just my opinion. :mrgreen:


----------

